# Step7 400 - Anfängerfrage



## Tschili (11 März 2011)

Guten Tag,

ich hoffe ich frage nicht doppelt da ich mich erst neu befasse kenne ich noch nicht alle Begriffe. Gearbeitet habe ich bis jetzt mal mit einem Simulationsprogramm, try sim. Auf der Arbeit habe ich jetzt die Aufgabe bekommen eine alte Anlage, bestehen aus zwei Drehtischen, 4 Positionen mit Inis und zwei Förderstrecken, umzuprogrammieren. Vorher wurde das System über einen alten Rechner gesteuert mit einem in C++ geschriebenes Programm. Die SPS besteht aus einer S7 400 mit einem Bausstein CP341, Netzteil und div-Ein- sowie Ausgänge. Das eine Förderband ist über einen Frequenzumrichter angeschlossen. Vom jetzigen Programm in der SPS ist es so, dass wenn man einen Takt drauf gibt die Anlage für 10Sekunden anläuft und dann stehen bleibt, die Ansteuerungen werden in ASCII Zeichen über die CP341 übertragen. Das kann ich mit einem Terminal wie HTERM auch machen. Ach ja, an der CPU ist noch eine Anzeige über MPI angeschlossen. Um das ganze Programmieren zu können habe ich die Software Simatic Manager Professional besorgt, mit Graph und Simulator usw. Weil das Programm wurde mal vor 10Jahren von einer Firma erstellt. So, installiert habe ich alles und nun möchte ich die SPS auslesen bzw. Programmieren. Angeschlossen habe ich die CP341 an den seriell Port. Nun meine Frage, wie stelle ich den als Programmierschnittstelle ein? Oder kann man das damit garnicht?
Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe, ich brauche das für ein Projekt und weiß momentan nicht weiter

mfG

Markus


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 März 2011)

Also S7-400 und CP341 kann schon mal nicht passen. Dann gibt es verschiedene Arten des CPs LINK

Weiterhin ist mir nicht bekannt das man über diese Schnittstelle an die Steuerung kommt. Normalerweise greift man über die MPI- oder Profibusschnittstelle auf die Steuerung zu. 

Dafür brauchst du an deinem PC oder Notebook eine entsprechende Schnittstelle.


----------



## Tschili (11 März 2011)

oh.. sorry ich glaube es ist eine S7 300 hatte mich vertippt, die CP ist genau die CP341 (RS 232 C). Ich dachte darüber kann man auch programmieren. Aber es gibt doch USB MPI Programmieradapter oder nicht? Was nimmt man da?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 März 2011)

z.B. HIER oder was von Siemens.  Es gibt auch noch zig andere Hersteller


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (11 März 2011)

Bitte verschieben nach "Simatic"..


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------

